# -Insert witty collection title here-



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 10, 2007)

So, I wanted to post up my entire collection, but I haven't been able to motivate myself. I went ahead and photographed where everything is living at the present. Forgive the mess, I'm a manic dpressive college student and my apartment is often victim to my worse moods.






Vintage Vuitton Traincase that I finally talked my mom into parting with. Some of my brushes are in here, along with pigment overflow, a brush or three, and my lipsticks





So, first off, we'll notice that I have a container obsession. Mac shadows are in the green container, all kinds of stuff through the plastic tower.

So, now lets add details of the pencils:
























There are also four Nars eye pencils in there that wouldn't photograph well at all. They're Kaliste, Kitty, Patmos and Black Moon (Which is one of my favorite pencils). Also, if my pictures are as bad as they look, feel free to ask any questions you want as to what there is.





Middle shelf: Make Up Forever in the red plaid bag, Nars in the white tattoo Betsey bag, my boyfriend's dop kit in the corner. 
Miscellanious stuff hanging in the MAC bag. 
Bottom Shelf: Lipstick in the grey bag, various eye products in the bronze bag, all kinds of various stuff in the hidden plastic case





Brushes in the white bag, various face products in the red bag, hair stuff in the antiquitease bag, brushes in the novel twist bag and.. almost nothing in the green Betsey bag.

Some day I'll sit down and photograph everything. Then I'll update this.


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## crazeddiva (Dec 10, 2007)

That Louis traincase is amazing...

Is that Stewie forom Family Guy behind it?


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 10, 2007)

Yah, that's Stewie, and then the black and white thing down in the corner of the picture by the lamp base is Brian. Boyfriend and I won them at Dave and Busters a while ago.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn! I want to see all those pencils in the second pics better. Those colors look fun.


----------



## user46 (Dec 11, 2007)

um. i need that vuitton traincase. lol


----------



## frocher (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice collection, I love the vintage traincase.


----------



## nunu (Dec 11, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 11, 2007)

very nice i love the louis and juicy


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 11, 2007)

Louis! Louis! Louis!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 11, 2007)

Can I just say stellar collection?  The storage for it alone is amazing!  And did I see some paint pots in there?  I can only imagine what those containers hold!!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Dec 11, 2007)

*Nice collection!!

I'm not trying to be smarmy (really not!)...but I really, truly think you'd fee a LOT better if you cleaned all that mess up!  It really is wondrous what a clean space can do for the soul!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Can I just say stellar collection? The storage for it alone is amazing! And did I see some paint pots in there? I can only imagine what those containers hold!!_

 
Yep, there are def. some paint pots in there. (Also.. Fluidliners, CCBs, and... Well, a lot of stuff. Pictures coming, I swear.)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*Nice collection!!*

*I'm not trying to be smarmy (really not!)...but I really, truly think you'd fee a LOT better if you cleaned all that mess up! It really is wondrous what a clean space can do for the soul!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 

Haha, I totally understand about having a clean space, and I actually do try. I just, sort of get frustrated that my SO feels like I should do all the cleaning, and then take all the trash out, and then also clean the kitchen, and vacuum, and wash the floors, (in other words, he is COMPLETELY useless) so I get stuck being able to only motivate so far.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 11, 2007)

Those look like some rockin pencils!


----------

